# Fire Codes Added



## jar546 (Oct 17, 2009)

Start a topic in this area.  I initially forgot the fire codes.  Well, here it is.


----------



## packsaddle (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Fire Codes Added

You forgot a section called "Residential Fire Codes".


----------



## jar546 (Oct 20, 2009)

Re: Fire Codes Added

No I did not; take a look


----------

